# Buxton Culvert - July 11



## PaulPowers (Jul 15, 2011)

First time going into a culvert but I had a few hours this morning and a new pair of wellys so I decided to go for it.

There wasn't really much to see and I was dive bombed by pigeons when coming out, the locals heading into the marks and spencers gave me a few funny looks  

Following the river River Wye you reach Buxton Pavilion gardens and the river goes underground. 



> The river disappears underground soon after its source and re-emerges in Poole's Cavern to flow down into the town centre of Buxton via Pavilion Gardens, though their is liitle to see of the river, still only a stream in Buxton, as when the 5th Duke of Devonshire built The Crescent between 1780 and 1784 he culverted the river to pass beneath the building, and more recently it has been culverted again to pass beneath the Spring Gardens shopping centre
























The new section below the shopping centre is what looks like poured cement prefab 





Manhole cover from below




















A nice handy ladder to get out with


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 15, 2011)

I enjoyed your report...thanks


----------



## godzilla73 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice stuff - culverts are somtimes quite difficult, so its good to see one thats reasonably interesting and accessible. Thanks!
GDZ


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 15, 2011)

It's easy access and is an easy walk with no stooping or deep water, an good entry into culverts


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 15, 2011)

I like this 
I was up that are the other day, didn't know this was there! Nice one!


----------

